# Brush alternative for bare minerals



## swedgal (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I just joined the forum and I already have a question. I use bare minerals foundation since about a year and I am very satisfied with it but recently I noticed that my kabuki brush and flawless application brush from the "get started kit" have lost their shape and are losing bristles.

If I decide to buy new ones what would you suggest? I have the MAC for eyes (239,224, 217) and I am very happy with them but the face brushes are much more expensive and I would not know what to pick to replace the flawless brush, what would you suggest?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are some alternatives that won't hurt your pocket as much as a MAC. I like all of these. I've owned each one, none are shedding at all. Be careful of Coastal Scents brushes as many shed. That very large buffer however, is super super soft and has never shed on me.







Ecotools bronzer brush






Eyeslipsface.com (ELF) Studio Line powder brush






Coastalscents.com synthetic wide buffer brush






Everyday Minerals flat top brush

BTW Welcome!!!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi divadoll and thank you for your advice! Apart from coastalscents the other brand that you listed are totally new for me and I am pretty positive that they do not retail in Europe. What is the price range for those brushes? I have to consider that there is going to be extra costs (shipping, custom taxes etc) so it may end up being quite expensive anyway.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2010)

The Makeup Mix Shop

The Ecotools bronzer brush is $10

I found it in this thread post #19 - they were from Sweden

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hes-91394.html

WE SHIP WORLDWIDE!

The following prices are for shipments to all countries (excluding U.S. and Canada):

Orders $0-$19.99: $3.95 shipping/handling

Orders $20-$39.99: $5.95 shipping/handling

Orders $40.00 or more: free shipping


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 20, 2010)

in Lumiere you can find an exalant brushes.. in a good prices.

Lumiere Cosmetics - Mineral Makeup

here you go.. the have sale right now.. don't miss it!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you girls! I will definetly have a look at those sale prices but I never heard about this brand, are the brushes good quality?


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *swedgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you girls! I will definetly have a look at those sale prices but I never heard about this brand, are the brushes good quality? dear swedgal.. the brushes are so great. I loved them.. the best quality!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you simi simi100!

I noticed that most other brand offer both flat and dome shaped kabuki and I know that with the flat one you can have better coverage but is there any other advantage/disadvantage? I use the kabuki only for foundation and the flawless for mineral veil.


----------



## simisimi100 (Jul 20, 2010)

you're wellcome!!! allways love to help!

the pink flat top from Lumeire is so great and the Chabby Kabuki.. I loveee those brushes.


----------



## Lysette (Jul 20, 2010)

E.L.F. Studio powder brush is also a good yet affordable choice (the black one). Get the entire kit, UK store carries them too. Pricier then US shop but at least it ships to Europe and there will be no additional taxes.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 21, 2010)

ELF Cosmetics UK - elf, studio, powder brush


----------



## BeautyMonster (Jul 21, 2010)

This site is having a sale, too! Abbamart Professional Beauty Supply - Makeup and Cosmetic Brushes - I use their brushes every day (the cream-colored ones) and I use Bare Escentuals foundation, blush and bronzer. Apparently their brushes and sets are 50% off right now!!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all! I have quite a lot of resaerch to do right now!

One more thing (be patient with me, I am a newbie!!!), a frined of mine that lives in the USA and uses mineral foundation can't stop talking about the duo fiber brushes from Enkore makeup (the Youtube guru). She says they give a perfect finish but I always thought that those brushes were for liquid foundation, am I missing something? Besides I waas convinced that natural hair brushes was the way to go but if I got it right those are sinthetic, what gives?


----------



## Olivia23 (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought those ecotools brushes for mineral makeup because everyone gives them such great reviews. They are synthetic and I hate them with mineral makeup! The bristles on all of their brushes are way to flexible &amp; soft to buff the minerals in like you are supposed to.

I'm looking at Jane Iredale's The Handi Brush. It's made of goat hair I think, and it's a flat top. I had BE mineral brush that came with my BE minerals a kabuki brush, and it shed horribly, but it buffed my mineral makeup in perfectly. After though, I had to pick a dozen or so brush hairs off my face.


----------



## swedgal (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you Olivia23, that really helped! I have your same feeling, I do like the way the product goes in with the BE brushes but they have lost their original shape and the sheding got worse. I hade a look at Jane Iredale a while ago when I was in the mood for experimenting with some other mineral brand but I was not impressed, I'll check out the brushes.


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have the ADESIGN POINTED FOUNDATION BRUSH $32 ADESIGNBRUSHES.COM

A brush with short dense hairs gives even more coverage.

I really like it not a huge brush but it works GREAT..!!!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Olivia23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought those ecotools brushes for mineral makeup because everyone gives them such great reviews. They are synthetic and I hate them with mineral makeup! The bristles on all of their brushes are way to flexible &amp; soft to buff the minerals in like you are supposed to. I actually found this bronzer brush much more densely packed than any synthetic brush I've had. It may be soft but not limp and I am using it exactly for mineral makeup.


----------



## swedgal (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you all! I guess I had no idea of how many alternatives there are out there!

Ari 1202: the brushes at ADESIGN look very good but for that price (plus shipping, taxes etc) I would just got for the MAC 182 and 134 that I can buy here in Sweden.

Divadoll: what do you think in general about natural vs synthetic brushes for mineral foundation? I aksed that before about the duo fiber brushes but did not get any answer. I 'd really appreciate your opinion


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 22, 2010)

No problem glad I could help sorry bout the price.


----------



## swedgal (Jul 22, 2010)

Ari1202: no need to be sorry! I am searching for some good brushes that can last for a very long time and I am ok with a 40-50USD price tag, actually I really like the brushes you suggested the problem is the that getting this kind of stuff to Europe turns always out to cost more than expected


----------



## divadoll (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *swedgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Divadoll: what do you think in general about natural vs synthetic brushes for mineral foundation? I aksed that before about the duo fiber brushes but did not get any answer. I 'd really appreciate your opinion




I have always found the synth ones softer on the face. Natural brushes can be really abrasive especially on sensitive skin. There are those days when a natural bristled brush just hurts! I also have problems with the hairs falling out. 
I have never had that problem on a synthetic and I am not requiring too much coverage which appears to be an issue for others. Mineral MU is a buildable product so you just add more layers if the first go-round is not enough. I am also against unnecessary use of animal products. I would prefer where no animals were harvested for the purpose of my beautification.


----------



## Olivia23 (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually found this bronzer brush much more densely packed than any synthetic brush I've had. It may be soft but not limp and I am using it exactly for mineral makeup. I wish that the Walgreens store I went to had the bronzer brush but they didn't. I bought a synthetic bronzer brush from Walmart. It is soft but also very dense so I use it sometimes for my mineral makeup. It does not shed, but so far the synthetic brushes I have used are no match for the animal hair mineral brushes. I do like the look of the E.L.F. brush though, I may have to try that one.

BTW, I do like the Ecotools blush brush better than their little kabuki brush. It is more densely packed and puts my mineral makeup on better.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been lemming that ecotools bronzer brush for a while.

I have the Sephora kabuki brush that I use with my mineral foundation. It's almost 4 years old and still has its shape and no shedding after MANY vigorous washings. Not sure if it's available in Sweden tho.


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 23, 2010)

ooo that's exciting you live in Europe I wanna visit so bad..hope u find the brush your looking for...


----------



## swedgal (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you so much girls!

DIvadoll: thank you for the explanation. I also do not need much coverage and like to go for the natural look so I might try some synthetic brushes specially if that solves the sheding problem.

Reesesilverstar: we do not have Sephora in Sweden



but I travel quite often and there are Sephora shops in other european countries. I often checked out their brushes when I have been there but I could never make up my mind about the quality, good to know that they work in the long run!

Ari1202: yes, Europe is great to visit and as I just wrote I travel quite often myself and the distances are not so big between countries but nothing compares to the shopping experience in the USA!!!! When I know I am heading to the USA for work I start writing my "shopping list" months in advance


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 23, 2010)

i like essence of beauty (eob) brushes..they sell them at cvs if they have that over there..


----------



## swedgal (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestion 4getmeNot but unfortunately Essence of Beauty does not retail in Sweden!


----------



## fihe (Aug 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some alternatives that won't hurt your pocket as much as a MAC. I like all of these. I've owned each one, none are shedding at all. Be careful of Coastal Scents brushes as many shed. That very large buffer however, is super super soft and has never shed on me. 
http://www.temptalia.com/images/summ...erbrush004.jpg

Ecotools bronzer brush

I LOVE this brush! &lt;3


----------



## swedgal (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice! I was actually interested in the coastal scents brushes but both the wide and large synthetic buffer brush have been out of stock for weeks. Is it normal or should I give up?


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I really like using the flat top brush from Everyday Minerals. It's so soft!


----------

